# If you bleed during 2WW does this mean it will never work?



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was hoping someone has experienced this and can reassure me that it can work...

Basically I started bleeding 8DPT so effectively 3 days before my test date.  Given I have started my preiod even though I am on 400mg daily progesterone, is there a chance that it will work the next time but I just need more progesterone?  

I have been pregnant before but it was 10 years ago and I had a termination (was 23 too young and kicking myself for it now) so I keep trying to convince myself that it happened before so it can happen again....just not sure now given my failed first attempt at ICSI that it really is going to work for me 2nd, 3rd or even 4th time....

Please some give me some reassurance!!!  

Loads of luck to all those on their 2WW hoping lots of BFP's!!!!

Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There is every chance that it could still work. Are you 8dpt today, if not what dpt are you ? When did you have EC and ET and what date is your OTD (official test day). Lots of women experience some bleeding and/or spotting during 2ww and in early pregnancy. I had full flow normal periods for several months and didn't realise I was pg (19yrs ago and I did the same as you, so you're not alone but don't beat yourself up about it) and my friend had full flow normal periods for 6mths and her son is 14 next month !

Have a look at this poll on Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

If it sadly is a BFN then there is no reason why it wouldn't work another time. What are your reasons for needing IVF ? At 33 you're still young and certainly have time on your side (I'm 40!) so that can only be seen as a plus point 

We've been ttc for 6+ yrs and during that time I've conceived 3 times naturally, all resulting in early miscarriage, the most recent was in July this year (4 years after the last 2 naturally conceived ones). We've also had 6 IVF/FET treatments (4 fresh, 2 frozen) and both FETs resulted in chem pgs/very early mc's. We're about to start our 7th cycle (5th fresh IVF) and we have every hope that it will happen !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

My EC was 11/09/09, ET was 14/09/09 (2 embies) and OTD is tomorrow.  I am having full flow normal period and the ACU nurse has already said it doesn't sound like I am pregnant so I am all geared up for a BFN tomorrow.  

I had ICSI because my DH has low sperm count and poor motility and I have 1 blocked tube (probably caused by an infection following the termination).  

I just keep wondering if I should have had more progesterone??

Good Luck with your 7th cycle!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks...yeah we're hoping for "lucky number 7" !!

Hopefully you'll get a nice surprise tomorrow, despite the bleeding but if it is sadly a BFN, then perhaps you should discuss progesterone support with your consultant at your follow up meeting.

What progesterone are you on and how much ?

I've bled/spotted early on fresh IVFs, despite the progesterone and have tried various combinations of Cyclogest alone, Cyclogest and Crinone together and then our last IVF I had Gestone injections and those were the only thing that stopped me from spotting/bleeding the longest...managed to get to 14dpEC (we had day 5 blastocyst transfer).  On both FETs, which were natural cycles so I ovulated and have naturally high progesterone levels anyway, I was also given additional support in form of HCG injections (the same as you have before EC), Crinone and Cyclogest...both those resulted in chem pgs/early mcs.

It's certainly worth raising at your appointment and see if they will change the drug, increase the same drug or add something else in if/when you have another treatment

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Natasha

I am on 400mg of Cyclogest pessaries once a day, still taking them, last one tonight....

Do you know of anyone who has got a BFP after previous BFN with early bleeding?  I can't tell from peoples profiles....

Yep will definately talk it through with my consultant, next go is probably going to be FET I have 1 blasto good quality grade AA so hopefully that will work...if it survives the thawing process.

Will keep everything crossed for 7th time lucky!!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, lots of ladies have had some spotting and/or bleeding during 2ww and then got a BFP.

If you use the search tool you should find lots of posts discussing this...search especially on the 2ww board and Peer Support boards....and you'll find polls on the Voting board too.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

